# Oh-oh, took the car in for a blown fuse!!!!



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Last week the fuse blew out that controls the door locks and windows. Changed it out and it worked fine for a couple of days. The fuse blew again and this time when I would change it and it blew out. I tried another fuse and it sparked and blew out as I put it in....... Oh boy..... 

Took the car to the dealer on Wed. of last week they tested it, even put a lower amp fuse in it and it did not blow out..... Sooooo, I go to pick up the car that night, right before they close. They say they tried it multiple times to see what would happen. It wouldn't do it again. I'm ready to drive off and I go to put my windows down and amazingly enough it blew the fuse again...... So I left the car and haven't seen it since last week and they can't figure out why the fuse keeps blowing out...... :confused This is the first problem we've had with the car. We bought it new in '04 and have 22k on it...... I wonder if it's time to trade it in..... 

We'll let you know what they find out.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

I had an 04 put 3000 miles on it and then the cluster went nuts. Once the car would not even start for an half an hour. Dealer replace cluster 3 timesturns out there was a short in the wiring harness. traded in for the 05 
Good luck.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The dealership can't figure it out? That doesn't amaze me at all though. If the fuse blows when you operate either the door locks or the windows, they need to look at the wiring schematic and find the power wire(s) that tie those two circuits together. It definitely sounds like a wire or contact is shorted. Did they take a look at the power window relay?

The thing about troubleshooting electrical gremlins is it takes patience as well as time to figure out. I think that once the techs get to a certain time frame they give the old "we can't figure it out (BS) statement. What a bunch of lazy and incompetent clowns.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Before they do anything, they need to check the Body Control Module. The wires from that module rub a section of metal that's part of the dash assembly, and they've been known to lose insulation leading to all kinds of strange crap. You can check it really quick if you know how to remove the glove box.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> Before they do anything, they need to check the Body Control Module. The wires from that module rub a section of metal that's part of the dash assembly, and they've been known to lose insulation leading to all kinds of strange crap. You can check it really quick if you know how to remove the glove box.


This is most likely the problem. It looked like my car had this problem before I got it and someone had fixed it, because the electrical tape around that section of harness doesn't match the rest of the factory wire wrap. I also looked at the GM service history and there were complaints of similar problems of gauge issues and random blown fuses. I'd be willing to bet that your solution lies right there at the glove box opening.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I did tell them about the Body Control Module. Lord only knows if they listened to me or even checked it......... Hopefully this will be fixed today. I'll let you know what they decide it is.....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

anmracing said:


> I did tell them about the Body Control Module. Lord only knows if they listened to me or even checked it......... Hopefully this will be fixed today. I'll let you know what they decide it is.....


You tell the dealer about the Body Control Module. Dealer either lets it go in one ear and out the other -- or types it into the work order -- whereupon the tech reads it -- says HUH? -- replaces the fuse -- then says your car is done. As 6QTS said: clowns.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

anmracing said:


> I did tell them about the Body Control Module. Lord only knows if they listened to me or even checked it......... Hopefully this will be fixed today. I'll let you know what they decide it is.....


That harness that everyone is talking about is the one that carries the majority of the plugs to the BCM.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The dealership can't figure it out? That doesn't amaze me at all though. If the fuse blows when you operate either the door locks or the windows, they need to look at the wiring schematic and find the power wire(s) that tie those two circuits together. It definitely sounds like a wire or contact is shorted. Did they take a look at the power window relay?
> 
> The thing about troubleshooting electrical gremlins is it takes patience as well as time to figure out. I think that once the techs get to a certain time frame they give the old "we can't figure it out (BS) statement. What a bunch of lazy and incompetent clowns.


:agree What's easier for an incompentent tech? Pull out a wiring diagram and trace the problem to it's source, or throw parts at the problem until you hopefully get the right one?


----------

